# Need Help!!!!



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you read the manual and the list of reasons you would get an alarm? What is your battery voltage?


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Have you read the manual and the list of reasons you would get an alarm? What is your battery voltage?


I have full battery power and can’t find anything in the manual about beeps like that. It list 1,2,3 and continuous but not like what it’s doing.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If you ran it empty you may have pulled water into the engine mounted fuel filter. There should be a water sensor on it. Inspect the fuel filter under the cowling.


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

iMacattack said:


> If you ran it empty you may have pulled water into the engine mounted fuel filter. There should be a water sensor on it. Inspect the fuel filter under the cowling.


It has a fuel/water separator on it. Today I bypassed all that and was just trying to get it to crank so I went from portable fuel tank through primer ball into engine and still couldn’t get it cranked.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

PT_KNPP22 said:


> It has a fuel/water separator on it. Today I bypassed all that and was just trying to get it to crank so I went from portable fuel tank through primer ball into engine and still couldn’t get it cranked.


That won’t do anything if the fuel filter under the cowling is the issue.


----------



## Fish Junkie (Apr 10, 2021)

PT_KNPP22 said:


> It has a fuel/water separator on it. Today I bypassed all that and was just trying to get it to crank so I went from portable fuel tank through primer ball into engine and still couldn’t get it cranked.


That’s not what imac was referring to. A fuel water separator (racor or other) as you’ve described, is external to the engine. There should be a smaller separator mounted on the engine under the cowling. It is typically a clear bowl, with a pleated paper filter inside of it. This is where some manufacturers put a water sensor to protect the motor. I honestly don’t know if Tohatsu does this, but it’s a great suggestion and worth a look.

thpically there is a tab you’ll need to lift out of the way so that you can unscrew the bowl. Dump it, and then pump the ball until fills. If it has a water sensor, this should clear it.


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ok I will check that out. Thanks


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Are you certain you ran out of fuel and the motor did not quit because of something else? Check the oil level as a sanity check. Does the motor spin with the rope/manual start, another sanity check. Since your trim does not work, check for a blown fuse or tripped circuit breaker, could be a bad ignition switch. Wondering if the motor quit due to electrical issue?

Just saw your ad for the tiller, seeing you just swapped to remote, likelihood
of an electrical issue seems pretty high.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I once ran out of gas with a guide in the glades. He was borrowing the boat. We found gas at a floating fish house (left plenty of $ as thanks). He had to call his friend to understand how to start after running dry. You should talk to Tohatsu.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Try disconnecting the battery or pull kill switch clip and then reconnect...just a guess


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Pull kill switch clip off and leave it off...turn key on...pull kill switch out and let it fall back 3 times...you should then hear a beep. Turn key off and replace kill switch clip.
This procedure resets the ecm on a lot of outboards...saved our ass several times offshore, and on vacations.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Google the procedure for your engine...they are all different


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Reset your system. Instructions in your operating manual.

The below is from the 2021 40/50HP 4 stroke Tohatsu manual. I would think the 60 is the same alarm and procedures.


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I ended up pulling the battery out and taking it to get tested. It was indicating it was fully charged but when they tested it, turns out the battery was bad. Talk about timing. Anyways, got a new battery, all new fuel lines and fuel/water separator. Now she is running good again.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

PT_KNPP22 said:


> Thanks everyone, I ended up pulling the battery out and taking it to get tested. It was indicating it was fully charged but when they tested it, turns out the battery was bad. Talk about timing. Anyways, got a new battery, all new fuel lines and fuel/water separator. Now she is running good again.


Hmmmm...... interesting.

Did you do a reset as well? Curious to know if the issue was isolated to the battery, if you did multiple things at once and cannot pinpoint exactly what solved the issue.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Sounds like you need to choke the trim tabs to get the fuel back up 😂👍 sorry i had nothing constructive to ad 😅


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Hmmmm...... interesting.
> 
> Did you do a reset as well? Curious to know if the issue was isolated to the battery, if you did multiple things at once and cannot pinpoint exactly what solved the issue.



No, I had not tried the reset yet. I decided to go back through everything once more and iceolate each option. I knew from when I got stuck on the water that the primer bulb was bad and not priming correctly anymore. When I got the boat back home, I replaced the fuel lines, primer, and fuel/water separator. Once I had solid fuel pressure and still got the same alarm, I moved to the battery. Both the night before the incident and last night I charged the batteries. It went through the proper steps of indicating it needed a charge and then later showed fully charged. I switched out the battery and everything came back like it was suppose to be.


----------

